# too loud?



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

cops go crazy around here when they see people with "too loud of exhaust" and i dont want to be a cop magnet. 

soo i really like the sound of kooks LTs with corsa sport cat-back and ive listened to a few on youtube. anybody know what this setup sound like in real life and if it would get ya pulled over?

or should i just get 1 or the other
thanks


----------

